# Skyline- did i waste 2hr of my evening



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

The new alien disater movie called Skyline. What a load of poop.:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

shocker isnt it :lol: and not in a good way.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

you have to give credit to dream up that storyline line lol


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Watched it a couple of nights ago, that's 2 hours of my life I won't get back!


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's about as good as Cloverfield..... i.e. not


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I turned it off, complete poo tang


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

one of the worst films ihave ever seen, promised so much in the trailers


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

i agree with the above total pant's :devil:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Bondy said:


> It's about as good as Cloverfield..... i.e. not


Whats wrong with Cloverfield, I think its great movie for its type and I want to watch Skyline still.


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

One of the worst films I have seen, looked half decent on the trailer.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

seen alot worse than skyline - to me it was a passable 2 hours, still got battle la to watch yet


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I would rather stick pins in my eyes, worst film I've seen for a long time!


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Whats wrong with Cloverfield, I think its great movie for its type and I want to watch Skyline still.


Just my opinion, I dislike films shot with a "hand held camera" look i.e. Blair Witch, REC etc. And just start and end with out explanation. I guess I'm just old fashioned in that I want a start, middle and end with every thing tied up nicely.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Bondy said:


> Just my opinion, I dislike films shot with a "hand held camera" look i.e. Blair Witch, REC etc. And just start and end with out explanation. I guess I'm just old fashioned in that I want a start, middle and end with every thing tied up nicely.


dislike REC ??? its one of the best horror films of the last ten years,and rec 2 is awesome as well.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i thought it was "ok" but it became laughable at the end, i mean WTF :lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

You mean you didnt think aliens stealing brains and using them for themselves was senisble lmao

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I was in blockbuster a couple of weeks ago and had the choice of this and two other films (RED and The Social Network).

The guy behind the counter said he never normally tells people not to rent films, but he told me never to rent skyline.

Seems like he was right :lol:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I was about to buy this, but after reading the back and it being compared to Cloverfield....I realised it would be a pile of !


----------



## DavidQuinn (Jul 22, 2010)

The first movie I've ever walked out on at the cinema, the biggest load of tosh I've ever seen!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Feel the love for this movie 

Well, I actually disagree with the vast majority of you on this and put my head on the block and enthusiastically defend this film. I watched it last night and thought it a hoot!

The Strause brothers have plunged into the back catalogue of Sci-Fi cinema for reference points and assemble a hotchpotch modern B Movie, reveling in their delight at being let loose with a very limited budget (by hollywood standards), and it seems, having great fun putting it all together.

Admittedly you have to be a fan of the genre, but what did you all expect exactly? The movie does exactly what it sets out to do. Emulate the 1950's B movie and bring it right up to date with the latest whizz bang pyrotechnic computer generated effects, done so with spirit and enthusiasm for the genre. Simplistic plot, throw away alien fodder characters and a genuinely laugh out loud, hilarious conclusion..!! Brilliant..!!! :lol:

The film is not aiming for cerebral analysis, no high art aspiration, no allegorical subplots and certainly no depth! Just a visually arresting mini spectacle within the constraints of the rating and budget, where aliens are simply chowing down on the inhabitants of Los Angeles..! What more could you ask of a trashy B Movie? Take it for what it is and enjoy 

Kim Newman from Empire Magazine: "Delivers all the Saturday night whiz-bang and Sunday morning brain-ripping you could want."

B-Movie-Popcorn-Tastic...!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Proper naff


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

meraredgti said:


> Proper naff


:thumb: :lol:


----------

